# Remove grease on new chain before first ride?



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

On my SRAM chain that came in a box, since I'm building my own bike, I noticed that it is packed in very thick grease.

Do I try to remove that and then put on chain lube?

I'm just amazed at how thick that packing grease is.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Nope!! Ride it as is until you feel you need to re-lube.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

myhui said:


> On my SRAM chain that came in a box, since I'm building my own bike, I noticed that it is packed in very thick grease.
> 
> Do I try to remove that and then put on chain lube?
> 
> I'm just amazed at how thick that packing grease is.


Shimano used to do the same thing, but AFAIK has stopped.

I don't like the thick, waxy grease, so (if needed) use ProGold ProLink chain lube (it's actually a degreaser/ lube) to remove it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The first thing i do w/ every SRAM chain is throw it in the heated parts washer and get rid of that crap they ship them in. It's about the stickiest thing i've seen. I'm sure it does a great job of keeping the chains nice during shipment and warehousing, but i hate it for lube. Wayyyyy to sticky. I clean it all off and then use my current fave, WD40 dry. Any light lube is fine, that's just what i like.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll go ask my LBS whether they can do this chain wash procedure for me. Yes, it is very, very sticky, and I shouldn't ride the bike outdoors with a chain that sticky.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, that grease really is a pretty good lube, but only the stuff on the inside of the chain rollers. The grease on the outside just collects grit from the road and doesn't contribute to lubrication (it's purpose is to prevent corrosion during shipping), so I wipe off the chain with a rag and a little mineral spirits and install, then lube normally when it needs it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

jjaguar said:


> Well, that grease really is a pretty good lube, but only the stuff on the inside of the chain rollers. The grease on the outside just collects grit from the road and doesn't contribute to lubrication (it's purpose is to prevent corrosion during shipping), so I wipe off the chain with a rag and a little mineral spirits and install, then lube normally when it needs it.


This. I certainly wouldn't pay somebody to clean it. It'll need some lubing in a few weeks, anyway.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Do I go into a neighborhood liquor store and ask for mineral spirits?

Or can I use Chinese cooking wine?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

smoothest, quietest chain I've ever used was a brand-new KMC treated with Chain-L.

wiped the chain with an old t-shirt, added the C-L and it was like buttah....

rode almost 800 miles before it needed re-lubing.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 11, 2011)

myhui said:


> Do I go into a neighborhood liquor store and ask for mineral spirits?
> 
> Or can I use Chinese cooking wine?


You can find mineral spirits at any hardware store, usually in the paint/wood refinishing section. Just dampen the rag with it a little - you don't want to flush out the grease from the internals - and wipe clean.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

myhui said:


> Do I go into a neighborhood liquor store and ask for mineral spirits?
> 
> Or can I use Chinese cooking wine?


;-)

Wine is vegetable spirits  

"Odorless Mineral Spirits" as it's often called, is the high-grade paint thinner.


----------

